# New Honda Snowblower Shoes



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I was at my local Honda dealer today, and they must have a dozen brand new snowblowers on the floor. I only saw two single stage, all the rest were larger with two stage, and almost all of them had wheels. I was surprised at how thin the metal was on the shoes on the sides of the auger bucket. Yes they are reverseable, but they looked like a stamping of sheet metal. Way to thin.

I understand that most of they guys here would swap out the steel shoes for plastic, but most of the guys here would not buy a new machine at today's prices. But flimsy shoes on a multi thousand $$ machine?

Brings to mind the old joke - why do you find a $2 jack on a $50,000 car? Answer - because they ran out of the $1 jacks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WrenchIt said:


> I was at my local Honda dealer today, and they must have a dozen brand new snowblowers on the floor. I only saw two single stage, all the rest were larger with two stage, and almost all of them had wheels. I was surprised at how thin the metal was on the shoes on the sides of the auger bucket. Yes they are reverseable, but they looked like a stamping of sheet metal. Way to thin.
> 
> I understand that most of they guys here would swap out the steel shoes for plastic, but most of the guys here would not buy a new machine at today's prices. But flimsy shoes on a multi thousand $$ machine?
> 
> Brings to mind the old joke - why do you find a $2 jack on a $50,000 car? Answer - because they ran out of the $1 jacks.


The older skids cost $25 a piece. The new rear skids I think are $9 each and reversible. It wouldnt be a deal breaker for me....skid shoes. The main problem with the new Honda's are some of the bells and whistles that they are having problems with after 3-4 years.
There are also more plastic parts and the hydro gear tranny is not bullet proof like the HS hydro static transmissions.

Only time will tell if they have the same track record as the older HS models.
My money says they won't. In fact some of the top Honda people I have spoken to have told me you will be lucky to get 7-10 years out of these machines compared to the 20-30 or more from the older models. Everyone is building machines "not too last" . Only way they keep their profits up.

Of course your results may vary. The hours you put on a machine every season and having a meticulous maintenance program will greatly help in the longevity department.

I recently bought a HSS928ATD at an estate sale and turned around and sold it for full retail plus taxes in one day plus I got an excellent HS Honda to build into my customs. I had no desire to keep it . Of course it was an impressive machine but then again it was brand new with no hours on it. I wasnt gonna wait for problems.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> Only time will tell if they have the same track record as the older HS models.
> My money says they won't.


You're on! I'll compare notes with you at the 2047 Snowblower Convention. My HSS1332AATD will be 30 then. My HS80K1TAS made it that far.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WrenchIt said:


> I understand that most of they guys here would swap out the steel shoes for plastic


Ayuh...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> You're on! I'll compare notes with you at the 2047 Snowblower Convention. My HSS1332AATD will be 30 then. My HS80K1TAS made it that far.


you're one in a million tabora.......

dont forget i am speaking to the mathematical rule of large numbers.
this is my business......

I actually think the HS80 is the best Honda ever built .....for many reasons ......2 stage. single stage is the 621 and the HS928 k model is the best hydrostatic model Honda ever built.

just my opinion ..... i stopped counting Honda's I have worked on between 400-500.....amatuer compared to most Honda techs..by 2047 it will be around 3500.

I'll be 91 in 2047 and WILL STILL BE HERE!!!!!!!!! hope you have an hour meter on that thang....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I'll be 91 in 2047 and WILL STILL BE HERE!!!!!!!!!


Ayuh. That's my plan, too.


orangputeh said:


> hope you have an hour meter on that thang....


Hour meters times 2... The OEM one and the one in the Tach.


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Toon said:


> View attachment 201184
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist.


air jordans?


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

Air Converse with the new Yak Trak grips. For some reason they are much slower than the ones I wore when I played basketball. Possibly has something to do with my age.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Loved the old style HD honda skids, poly skids are fine as well as long as you keep on top of the adjustments every seasons and not let them wear unevenly.

I recently started making my own, its an overkill I know, half inch thick X 1.5" wide base.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

tabora said:


> Ayuh...
> View attachment 201170


Hi tabora,

What is the name of your wheeled skid again and where can you get them?

Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They are the Arnold Roller Poly Skid Shoes, and can be had many places ... you will see them currently for 31 - 36.00 a pair ... They used to be like 22.00 a pair awhile back, but like everything else, recent inflation and price gouging ....  ... might catch a sale ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have also used these on many blowers, especially the wide sided buckets, with great success ...


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks Oneacer. Will have to get a pair of these for season 2.

Edit... the questions I should have asked.

1. Are Arnold ones a direct fit or do new holes have to be drilled?
2. Did you remove the factory rear skids when you installed these?

Thanks again.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Dash said:


> Are Arnold ones a direct fit or do new holes have to be drilled?


On a Honda, the two side skid holes are 60mm = 2-3/8" apart. I had a rare set of the offset adapters, but without those you'll need to drill one additional hole on each side.
















roller skid OEM brackets and replacement wheels | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for roller skid OEM brackets and replacement wheels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






Dash said:


> Did you remove the factory rear skids when you installed these?


Initially, I left the rear skids alone; later, I raised them up so they will only touch down if the front end of the blower goes off the edge of a step, etc.

I recommend buying the roller skid package that comes with all the hardware and an extra set of wheels, just in case... If you can find them for a reasonable price, that is; the place that used to have that kit for under $30 is sold out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I second what tabora just said .... the last couple I bought were under 30 and came with the hardware and extra wheels ... have not seen them recently. These poly roller skids are the ideal skids for paved driveways as well as maneuvering t5hem in storage and off season. Just pay heed to store them free of snow and ice, to also keep an eye on them for free rolling.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks very much gents. Now if I can get a can of touch up paint and the courage to drill the holes....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Dash said:


> Thanks very much gents. Now if I can get a can of touch up paint and the courage to drill the holes....


Or you can spring for that adapter set I linked above (included again below). That could be the last one in existence! I searched and searched for those back in 2017; finally I inquired about them to the inventor and he very kindly sent me a set along with a set of the skids.








roller skid OEM brackets and replacement wheels | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for roller skid OEM brackets and replacement wheels at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Toon (May 11, 2021)

The only thing worse than drilling a hole in your machines, is drilling a hole in your boat.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

tabora said:


> Or you can spring for that adapter set I linked above (included again below). That could be the last one in existence! I searched and searched for those back in 2017; finally I inquired about them to the inventor and he very kindly sent me a set along with a set of the skids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have sent the seller a question on if they would be willing to ship to Canada...waiting for a reply. Thanks for that link BTW.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

I was successful in snagging that ebay listing and thanks for sending it to be Tabora. Shipping to Canada is more expensive than the item but given the rarity of the item, I went for it anyway. Not sure how those offsets work, but it looks in your picture that you might have used 1 hole without the offset and the second hole you used the offset...or did you use 2 on each side? Also, do you know what metal they are made from? Thinking about rust, if they are not galvanized or stainless, I am thinking they should be painted?
Now to order the skids...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Dash said:


> Not sure how those offsets work, but it looks in your picture that you might have used 1 hole without the offset and the second hole you used the offset...or did you use 2 on each side?


I used 2 on each side.


Dash said:


> Also, do you know what metal they are made from? Thinking about rust, if they are not galvanized or stainless, I am thinking they should be painted?


I have not checked them lately, but I don't recollect seeing any major corrosion in that vicinity other than the edge chips that need to be touched up. Next time I'm in the garage, I'll take a look (at work now).


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Oneacer said:


> I have also used these on many blowers, especially the wide sided buckets, with great success ...
> 
> View attachment 201362


Those work great but MTD does have a better pair. The Cub Cadet Cool Blue skid shoes will last 10 times longer than the black ones. Cub Cadet Original Equipment Cool Blue Poly Skid Shoes for 2X 2-Stage and 3X 3-Stage Snow Blowers 490-241-C064 - The Home Depot


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

At 14.99 a pair, reversable, and set up to fit about any bucket, and probably last the machine for many years, I don't see the need to spend almost 50.00 for basically the same thing.

Just for giggles, say they last me what, 6 to 8 years .... Then you say the Cub Cadet will last me 60 to 80 years, . ... Highly doubt it ....


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

I went with Armorskids for my HSS1332ATD. Pics were taken before I adjusted the height and scraper bar.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks good. Gravel driveway?


----------



## VER1TAS (Jan 29, 2016)

Dash said:


> Looks good. Gravel driveway?


No, but I am usually the person who takes care of the neighbors. Our street is rougher asphalt, so wanted to make sure to protect my investment.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

_*The only thing worse than drilling a hole in your machines, is drilling a hole in your boat.*_

Curse you Honda for drilling so many holes in my machine! Youse guys never heard of spot welds? I mean its the 21st century. 

PS: I got a set of the roller Arnolds and I too run up and down a rought street and some of the driveways are poor as well and the rollers look like new.


----------

